# Damn



## David Frost

Friday, my assistant trainer came over to show me his puppies. He's into that schutzhund stuff and bred this bitch of his to some high falutin' rootin tootin dog from somewhere. Anyway, standing there talking to him I hear this noise behind me. He asks; what the heck is that and why is it in your yard. It's a puppy, with a little red collar. A mix of somesort and part Border Collie. One breed that I just can not stand. He's really a sweet little puppy. As far as I know he hasn't eaten (until this evening) and hasn't left my yard. I saw him drinking out of an old flower pot that had some stale rain water in it. Obviously I fed him, he's sleeping on the back porch. I'll check with the rest of the neighbors (already checked wiht the closest ones). I'm dogless and really don't want a dog. WE don't have an animal control in the county. I live in a rural area and strays usually are either shot chasing goats, lambs or cattle or become road pizzas. If I can't find an owner, I"ll probably take him to the Humane society in town. I really don't want another dog, I certainly don't want a puppy and the ensuing house training etc and I damn sure don't want a BC of any type or mix. He sure is a sweety though. ha ha.
Damn

DFrost


----------



## Carol Boche

Ya big softie....thanks for caring for the little guy!!!!


----------



## Mike Scheiber

David Frost said:


> Friday, my assistant trainer came over to show me his puppies. He's into that schutzhund stuff and bred this bitch of his to some high falutin' rootin tootin dog from somewhere. Anyway, standing there talking to him I hear this noise behind me. He asks; what the heck is that and why is it in your yard. It's a puppy, with a little red collar. A mix of somesort and part Border Collie. One breed that I just can not stand. He's really a sweet little puppy. As far as I know he hasn't eaten (until this evening) and hasn't left my yard. I saw him drinking out of an old flower pot that had some stale rain water in it. Obviously I fed him, he's sleeping on the back porch. I'll check with the rest of the neighbors (already checked wiht the closest ones). I'm dogless and really don't want a dog. WE don't have an animal control in the county. I live in a rural area and strays usually are either shot chasing goats, lambs or cattle or become road pizzas. If I can't find an owner, I"ll probably take him to the Humane society in town. I really don't want another dog, I certainly don't want a puppy and the ensuing house training etc and I damn sure don't want a BC of any type or mix. He sure is a sweety though. ha ha.
> Damn
> 
> DFrost


Must belong to someone since he has a collar put up a few signs that you found a pup someone's hart is prolly broken


----------



## Nicole Stark

David Frost said:


> One breed that I just can not stand. Obviously I fed him, he's sleeping on the back porch. ..really don't want another dog, I certainly don't want a puppy and the ensuing house training etc and I damn sure don't want a BC of any type or mix. He sure is a sweety though. ha ha.
> Damn
> 
> DFrost


You cracked me up with that. Guess whose not going anywhere? A puppy wearing a red collar who drinks stale rain water from a flower pot. I bet you can't resist and he'll find his way into your house too snuggled atop your pillow at night... LOL. I hope you keep him. I really didn't want the dog I have now, but the breeder of my current dog at the time said "don't fight fate" and I didn't, so here she is. Turns out the dog wasn't anything like what I wanted but gave me everything I needed and then some.


----------



## Howard Knauf

C'mon David. You know you came up with this bogus post cause you were about to be discovered for having a Heinz 57.:lol: What's this "Friends" name? LOL=D>


----------



## David Ruby

David Frost said:


> I really don't want another dog, I certainly don't want a puppy and the ensuing house training etc and I damn sure don't want a BC of any type or mix. He sure is a sweety though. ha ha.
> Damn
> 
> DFrost


The Lord works in mysterious ways. 

-Cheers


----------



## Bob Scott

:-k:-k David, do I see herding in your retirement future?
I thing the dock diving record was held by a BC a few yrs ago also. :lol::lol::lol: :razz: :wink:
Frizby competition? .........Dog dancing?


----------



## Bob Scott

By the way! This is a "working" dog forum. There will be NO potty training advice given out here! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: :wink:


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

Bob Scott said:


> :-k:-k David, do I see herding in your retirement future?
> I thing the dock diving record was held by a BC a few yrs ago also. :lol::lol::lol: :razz: :wink:
> Frizby competition? .........Dog dancing?


Don't tease him like that Bob, it will be harder for him to accept the puppy :wink:

Skip the doggy dancing and just train it to fetch your paper and slippers, nice little retirement project


----------



## Carol Boche

Bob Scott said:


> By the way! This is a "working" dog forum. There will be NO potty training advice given out here! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: :wink:


Well dammmitttt....I thought since it would be a MOD posting the questions we would get away with discussing which "wee wee pads" BC crosses like better.....or maybe those grass boxes you can get now if your too lazy to walk your dog......:-\":mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## David Frost

Carol Boche said:


> Well dammmitttt....I thought since it would be a MOD posting the questions we would get away with discussing which "wee wee pads" BC crosses like better.....or maybe those grass boxes you can get now if your too lazy to walk your dog......:-\":mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



groaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnn.

DFrost


----------



## Gillian Schuler

You can live without a dog, sure, but is it worth it? Just a pity it's a BC - I can't stand them either. I think its the way they slink around looking as though they've already had a good hiding before you've even said "good morning".

Never had one, never wanted one but it is a DOG for GOD's sake:evil:


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Bob Scott said:


> :-k:-k David, do I see herding in your retirement future?
> I thing the dock diving record was held by a BC a few yrs ago also. :lol::lol::lol: :razz: :wink:
> Frizby competition? .........Dog dancing?


If you do some dumpster diving, I'll bet you can find a catalog selling kilts at Dave's! 
Yer done good Lad! Herding ain't so bad, spending "quality" time with the sheep, priceless...they say!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## susan tuck

Congratulations on your new dog, David. Look at it this way, this may just be one of your old past dogs' idea of a real good joke. :razz::razz::razz:


----------



## leslie cassian

Where are the pictures? 

I love puppy pictures.


----------



## Carol Boche

leslie cassian said:


> Where are the pictures?
> 
> I love puppy pictures.


<snort> yep, definitely need pics of the little one David is NOT keeping. :mrgreen:


----------



## David Frost

I have fed him, put top spot on him today. I also have a vet appt. for him. Neuter, h/w check and immunizations. I really am actively looking for a home for him. So far, he's sleeping on the back porch, it's protected and he has a blanket to sleep on. If I can figure out how to take, post a picture, I'll do that. Isn't likely though ha ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Anne Jones

David, you are a big tuff K9 cop, that is an 'ole marshmellow' inside.  Sounds like the pup found the right yard to wander into. He, he.


----------



## Dennis Jones

David Frost said:


> I have fed him, put top spot on him today. I also have a vet appt. for him. Neuter, h/w check and immunizations. I really am actively looking for a home for him. So far, he's sleeping on the back porch, it's protected and he has a blanket to sleep on. If I can figure out how to take, post a picture, I'll do that. Isn't likely though ha ha ha.
> 
> DFrost


 
teach him a couple of cute tricks, put a red snot rag around his neck and head for the spca web site, post some pics


----------



## susan tuck

Oh you gave him a BLANKET???!!!! He's got your number sucker!!!!!!!! What did you name him?


----------



## Dennis Jones

susan tuck said:


> Oh you gave him a BLANKET???!!!! He's got your number sucker!!!!!!!! What did you name him?


 
He's gotta name him "Bullet" or "Glock" or "HK" :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicole Stark

Colt would work too, Kimber, Taurus....

Anyway, I see he's got a blanket now and probably a bowl too of fresh water. This is encouraging, not too many steps away from that cozy pillow I mentioned he'd be on. But save the neutering for a little while if he's real young. He'll thank you for it later and I am really not being facetious about that.


----------



## mike suttle

Hey Man, your gonna love your new Border Collie. They learn even faster than Malis and GSDs. Congratulations on your new puppy!!


----------



## Carol Boche

Bet your wishing you would not have clicked the send button huh???? 

"Kimber" or "Colt" are my choices....


----------



## Al Curbow

Congrats on the pup choosing you! lol


----------



## Candy Eggert

Any little friendly side wagers from the WDF'ers (I really mean that w/love :-D) that David's keeping him? \\/ Stuff that herding! Just train him up as a detection dog..you'll both have fun ;-)


----------



## susan tuck

He's a border collie, right? I'd call him CrackHead.


----------



## Carol Boche

Candy Eggert said:


> Any little friendly side wagers from the WDF'ers (I really mean that w/love :-D) that David's keeping him? \\/ Stuff that herding! Just train him up as a detection dog..you'll both have fun ;-)


LOL....I bet he's keeping him until he places him...does that count?:mrgreen:


----------



## susan tuck

Candy Eggert said:


> Any little friendly side wagers from the WDF'ers (I really mean that w/love :-D) that David's keeping him? \\/ Stuff that herding! Just train him up as a detection dog..you'll both have fun ;-)


Hey great idea, Candy! Maybe we can start a pool? People can guess new name & exactly how long it takes before David realizes he has a permanent new best friend?:twisted::twisted::twisted::-o:-o


----------



## Rich Love

DAVID Congrats on your new pup YOU HAVE ITS NAME ITS DAVIDS DAMN DOG


----------



## David Frost

Yes, he has fresh water, I've fed him, and I've given him a blanket. Damn. I really am actively looking for a home for him. I won't put him in the pound. I really really don't want to keep him, but he really is a sweetie, ha ha, Damnnnnnn. A friend did call me and ask about the dog. I told him if he would give him a home, I'd pay for the shots, h/w test, first year of monthly hw meds and pay to have the dog neutered. I really am trying. He's talking to his wife. I think this dog would be great with young kids. It really is a sweety. Kimber sounds feminine, Glock I like, ha ha. 

DFrost


----------



## Candy Eggert

David Frost said:


> Yes, he has fresh water, I've fed him, and I've given him a blanket. Damn. I really am actively looking for a home for him. I won't put him in the pound. I really really don't want to keep him, but he really is a sweetie, ha ha, Damnnnnnn. A friend did call me and ask about the dog. I told him if he would give him a home, I'd pay for the shots, h/w test, first year of monthly hw meds and pay to have the dog neutered. I really am trying. He's talking to his wife. I think this dog would be great with young kids. It really is a sweety. Kimber sounds feminine, Glock I like, ha ha.
> 
> DFrost


David you know you just took all the fun out of this thread  I guess I won't have to try and figure out how to do a poll thread to get our little side bets going now. Damn!! 

Seriously that's a generous offer for your friend, if he takes the dog. Hope he decides to take you up on the offer


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Inside every cop, there's a soft spot waiting to be had by a Border Collie!


----------



## susan tuck

Candy Eggert said:


> David you know you just took all the fun out of this thread  I guess I won't have to try and figure out how to do a poll thread to get our little side bets going now. Damn!!
> 
> Seriously that's a generous offer for your friend, if he takes the dog. Hope he decides to take you up on the offer


Yeah David, your sincerity and kindness has taken all the fun out of this damn thread. All kidding aside, sounds like this pup was lucky to end up on your doorstep. Good luck placing her, hope it works out with your friend.


----------



## David Frost

My latest offer was turned down. He was fed this morning and this evening. He's sleeping again on the blanket on the back porch. He met me when I came home this evening with a work shoe in his mouth. Damn.

DFrost


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

David Frost said:


> My latest offer was turned down. He was fed this morning and this evening. He's sleeping again on the blanket on the back porch. He met me when I came home this evening with a work shoe in his mouth. Damn.
> 
> DFrost


Sounds like you're done for :razz: good luck with the pup.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

David Frost said:


> My latest offer was turned down. He was fed this morning and this evening. He's sleeping again on the blanket on the back porch. He met me when I came home this evening with a work shoe in his mouth. Damn.
> 
> DFrost


Maybe he will make a good odor detection dog


----------



## Nicole Stark

David Frost said:


> My latest offer was turned down. He was fed this morning and this evening. He's sleeping again on the blanket on the back porch. He met me when I came home this evening with a work shoe in his mouth. Damn.
> 
> DFrost


Damn straight it is. Sounds like the puppy was just tidying up before you got home is all. Gettin' cold outside now, ain't it David?


----------



## Bob Scott

Have you put out any posters in town or is that to far from your place to be a chance at someone showing up?
More then likely it's a dump off out in a rural are like you are.


----------



## David Frost

Nicole Stark said:


> Damn straight it is. Sounds like the puppy was just tidying up before you got home is all. Gettin' cold outside now, ain't it David?



You don't know how worrisome that (cold) is. I know the first really cold night that dog will be in the house... ..... ... Damn

DFrost


----------



## David Frost

Bob Scott said:


> Have you put out any posters in town or is that to far from your place to be a chance at someone showing up?
> More then likely it's a dump off out in a rural are like you are.


Yes sir, I have. I've also had it scanned. I called the city pound and the county humane shelter to see if anyone was looking for a dog. The more I look it at it, I think it's maybe more bird dog of some kind and hound. I don't know; I guess anything but b/c. ha ha

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Testing (David's puppy pic):


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Whoa! It worked!

That's David's puppy pic!


----------



## ann schnerre

hound, hound, hound. i love hounds--i've only ever met 1 or 2 that WEREN'T plumb sweethearts


----------



## leslie cassian

I realize that if you're not keeping him, there's no point in naming him, because that would mean you're thinking about it, but what are you calling him, for now, just until someone claims him or adopts him? 

C'mon, ya gotta be calling him something. :grin:


----------



## Jennifer Michelson

Is that a Fox Hound? They do get separated from the pack from time to time. If you have any hunts around you they might be good to contact.

On the other hand---whats his new name???


----------



## David Frost

Jennifer Michelson said:


> Is that a Fox Hound? They do get separated from the pack from time to time. If you have any hunts around you they might be good to contact.
> 
> On the other hand---whats his new name???


He's very young, I doubt he was on a hunt. I've been calling him; Dog. really.

DFrost


----------



## David Frost

I really want to thank Ms Connie for posting that picture. She took pity on the computer challenged. Thank you Connie.

DFrost


----------



## David Frost

ann schnerre said:


> hound, hound, hound. i love hounds--i've only ever met 1 or 2 that WEREN'T plumb sweethearts


I"m glad to hear you say hound. For some reason I see border collie. I'm really wishing that isn't so. The more I see him I think bird dog of some kind. The Fox Hound really struck it though, maybe I do see that. 

DFrost


----------



## Lynn Cheffins

Looks like my neighbours walker hounds - he's so cute - better name him.....


----------



## Anne Vaini

I have a dog named "Dog" :lol:


----------



## susan tuck

Whatever he is, he's a good looking dog. I agree with the others, probably a hound of some kind.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

You do of course realize if he's a hound/bird dog mix the BC arguement went right out the window. 

I think Dave is trying to rationalize keeping "Double D" (Damn Dog). Just accept it, you have a new buddy. :-D


----------



## David Frost

I'm still trying to place him. I've already ruled out the Humane Shelter. It's corny, but I do owe my livlihood to dogs so I know I can't do that. I really would like to find him a home. I really, really dread house breaking him. I haven't house trained a dog in a long time. Guess I'll have to visit a pet dog forum and ask for advice. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Nicole Stark

Got a crate and a yard? I suspect so. He'll do just fine then. How do you know he hasn't been started on living in a house? Might be well on his way there already for all you know. Unless... you already had him in the house and found out otherwise:-#


----------



## Kristi Siggers

Looks like a fox hound to me:-D. Not a fan of hounds over all but he is a cutie.


----------



## Carol Boche

He's cute...and I see he has upgraded from stale flower pot rainwater to a couple dishes by the door....SWWEEEETTT!!!!


----------



## Howard Knauf

Where the hell did you get Border Collie? As many hounds run around in your neck of the woods you should have known right off. I think you're pullin our legs. I think thats one of your huntin dogs you got secreted away.=D>


----------



## David Frost

Howard Knauf said:


> Where the hell did you get Border Collie? As many hounds run around in your neck of the woods you should have known right off. I think you're pullin our legs. I think thats one of your huntin dogs you got secreted away.=D>


ha ha ha, no sir. I did see it, maybe not as much now. 

DFrost


----------



## susan tuck

Kadi Thingvall said:


> You do of course realize if he's a hound/bird dog mix the BC arguement went right out the window.
> 
> I think Dave is trying to rationalize keeping "Double D" (Damn Dog). Just accept it, you have a new buddy. :-D


I like that name, just call him "DD" for short! :-D


----------



## todd pavlus

Elbi=LB=little bastard


----------



## ann schnerre

David Frost said:


> I"m glad to hear you say hound. For some reason I see border collie. I'm really wishing that isn't so. The more I see him I think bird dog of some kind. The Fox Hound really struck it though, maybe I do see that.
> 
> DFrost


if there's BC there, it ain't much.heck, just put a collar on him, take him out to some CRP ground and see what he does! PM terry holstine ( a fellow LEO/forum member who uses hounds to track escapees)--he may have a use for him. 

are you "seeing" BC due to temperment? cause the pic of him doesn't say BC to me at all....lol

and where's the lyda boys here???


----------



## Chris Murphy

A walker mix ain't much of a ******* but he'd tree the hell outta some possums 
Get over to http://forum.gon.com its a hunting and fishing site in Ga go down to the pet talk section you could have that pup gone by the weekend probably to a hunting home If you need help doing it let me know I can add that pic to your post there if ya need me to


----------



## Nicole Stark

Shhhhhh!!!


----------



## Bob Scott

I vote Walker mix also! 
David, you gotta cut back on the drinking!


----------



## mike suttle

He's a hound mix of some kind for sure. Probably a high % Walker hound I would guess. maybe a fox hound cross or maybe even a beagle cross of some kind.........but FOR SURE........NOT A BORDER COLLIE, so you can rest easy there. LOL
Enjoy your new pup man, he's a cutie!


----------



## David Frost

He isn't even ball driven enough to consider for well.... anything. ha ha. He'll go get it and bring it back. He's doing it to make me happy though and that isn't what I look for in a working dog. He is a cutie though. I agree, more hound than anything else. 

dFrost


----------



## Nicole Stark

I got one of those. Little did I know that she'd need to fill a bigger role later on and probably did a whole heck of a better job than some ball driven freak could have at it. You never know what life is going to throw your way. So I figure you maybe should hang onto Snoopy for a while and see what comes of it. I expect, if you don't need him someone who does will show up for him.


----------



## Dennis Jones

David Frost said:


> He isn't even ball driven enough to consider for well.... anything. ha ha. He'll go get it and bring it back. He's doing it to make me happy though and that isn't what I look for in a working dog. He is a cutie though. I agree, more hound than anything else.
> 
> dFrost


jeeezus ur a hard man, I bet if you keep working him for couple of weeks he'll go thru fire for you


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

Too houndy. I was all for you keeping it until I saw that picture. I know some poeple like to keep hounds as pets, and they are really sweet...BUT they need an outlet that can let them follow their nose. I really think they need to be hunting, otherwise they want to follow their nose to some trouble or another.

At least you could train a BC cross to DO something8)

Then again, maybe for a retirement dog you might enjoy a dog that you don't have to train to do anything, and maybe you want to take up some huntin'?


----------



## Bob Scott

"Retirement dog"
I can just see David leaning back in a rocker. Jug in hand and his trusty porch hound laying next to him trying to decide if it's to hot to scratch that dern flea.


----------



## David Frost

I took advantage of the great weather today (72) and put up some Christmas lights. I won't turn anything on until after Thanksgiving, but I thought I may as well take advange of the sunshine and warm temps. The dog was a great help. I found out he could climb halfway up a ladder. Of course I'm on top, he's stuck half-way up. He also likes to pick things up and run with them, when he thinks you might need it. Like the end of a light string. I also found out he's a digger. It's been so long since I've had anything to do with a puppy and even long since I've had to work with a digger. So now where is that old copy of Koehler; something to do with a hole, water hose and..........

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland

David Frost said:


> I found out he could climb halfway up a ladder. Of course I'm on top, he's stuck half-way up.
> 
> DFrost



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Carol Boche

Connie Sutherland said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ditto......:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Holler at the wife to help you out???? \\/:mrgreen:


----------



## Nicole Stark

David Frost said:


> The dog was a great help. I found out he could climb halfway up a ladder. Of course I'm on top, he's stuck half-way up. He also likes to pick things up and run with them, when he thinks you might need it. Like the end of a light string. DFrost


These updates are becoming one of the highlights of my day. Life really is great, with the help of a dog...


----------



## susan tuck

Nicole Stark said:


> These updates are becoming one of the highlights of my day. Life really is great, with the help of a dog...


 
Yep, the exploits of David and his dog also put a big ole grin on my face too!


----------



## Dennis Jones

Doesn't feel good that your friends no longer call you "Dogless" ?


----------



## Bob Scott

David, fill the holes with the dog's crap. He wont dig there again. He may dig a lot of holes before he figures it out....but you'll have one helluva purdy lawn next spring! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## chris haynie

since you now have a hound who can climb ladders you need to start hunting raccoons. 

if he was up on that ladder i bet he'd be a demon if you got him treeing raccoons. 

I want to see a picture of you holding a dead raccoon sometime in the near future.


----------



## David Frost

Chris, my '**** hunting days are over. Just for the record, I bought my first car with the money I earned trapping muskrats, mink and hunting '*****.

My wife is a gardner. He (the pup) has found her stash of emply, plastic flower pots. He seems to like them. I noticed they are strewn across the yard, front and back. I also found a nest where he has "things" all piled up. Damn. To make matters worse, I find a dog house on the back porch so he can get in out of the weather. I know what that means next. 

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland

David Frost said:


> ... I also found a nest where he has "things" all piled up. .... I know what that means next.
> 
> DFrost



:lol:

Yep. He's ready to move in. With his luggage.


----------



## Carol Boche

<singing>

Davids got a puppy, Davids got a puppy, he's black and white and lucky....Davids got a puppy......


----------



## chris haynie

Carol Boche said:


> <singing>
> 
> Davids got a puppy, Davids got a puppy, he's black and white and lucky....Davids got a puppy......


indeed thats a lucky pup...he could have found much worse places to adopt. congrats david!! it seems like hes here to stay.


----------



## Nicole Stark

David Frost said:


> I know what that means next.
> 
> DFrost


Me too!! =D>


----------



## Mo Earle

there is a poem, can't find it right now...and your new dog reminded me of it...goes something like....you can stay dog, but you have to stay outside....OK you can come on the porch but not in the house, ok you can come in the house, but not on the furniture...ok you can lie on the old furniture, but not on the bed, ok you can get on the bed, but not under the covers..ok you can get under the covers, but stay on that side....please dog, can you move over and can I have some covers???

I have always believed things happen for a reason-even the animals that come in and out of our lifes....hope this dog had a great reason for coming into yours...he looks like a keeper!! O


----------



## David Frost

Damnnnn

DFrost


----------



## susan tuck

David Frost said:


> Chris, my '**** hunting days are over. Just for the record, I bought my first car with the money I earned trapping muskrats, mink and hunting '*****.
> 
> My wife is a gardner. He (the pup) has found her stash of emply, plastic flower pots. He seems to like them. I noticed they are strewn across the yard, front and back. I also found a nest where he has "things" all piled up. Damn. To make matters worse, I find a dog house on the back porch so he can get in out of the weather. I know what that means next.
> 
> DFrost


Wow keeps his things neat and tidy AND a decorating sense to boot. He's a keeper allright!!


----------



## Al Curbow

David,
The dog is trying to train you and you're being obstinant, LOL


----------



## Chris McDonald

I am thinking this story is all a cover and Dave actually went and picked the dog out. I mean how many people just happen to find a puppy with a collar on it?


----------

